# how long from matching to getting child home



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi, am quite a way off yet but wondered how long it takes on average from matching to getting your child home.
Am getting a bit of grief from employers about how much notice i'll be able to give them.
I know it has to be 28days notice for adoption allowance to start once we have been matched, but also know we'll be having intro's with child etc...
Am getting a bit worried about work playing up with me, any advice will be welcomed.
Thankyou

nicola x x


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

For us it was five weeks from matching panel to placement - but I also know that was very quick due to the unusual circumstances.  

Bop


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

For us it was 2 weeks from panel till intros for each of our children    they each moved in 3 weeks after panel.


I left work the day before matching panel for 2 weeks annual leave and never went back.  


Not heard of adoption allowance taking 28 days to start - not every child gets an allowance so might not be an issue for you?


bx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

thankyou bop and boggy.
The adoption allowance is statutory adoption leave, it says on direct.gov you have to give notice of 28days for allowance to start.
Am worrying that i'll not be giving enough notice now.
My boss said if i don't give them enough notice of being off then they'll consider me as awol and give me the scak.


----------



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Nicola, 

We had a week from matching panel to introductions and then after a week of intros we brought Spike home (although we knew about him beforehand).
The wording on my work's adoption policy was that I had to give 28 days' notice if I was able to or as soon as I knew about the match (words to that effect). We had a few weeks' notice of our MP date so was able to give 28 days notice (only just!) with the proviso that if anything went wrong then I wouldn't be going!!!

I don't think it is fair of your work to be giving you grief!     
I would re-read your work's adoption policy (if they have one if not ask HR for advice) as sometimes it is just not possible to give loads of notice! Your manager (if it is your manager who is giving the grief) may not have read the policy and knowledge is power!! And if they start spouting off at you then you can quote the policy to them - I don't think they can sack you (would they consider sacking a pregnant woman? I think not!) but they may be able to insist of 28 days' notice.

Good luck & don't let them get to you!

Love
T
xxx


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

nicola, i'm no expert, but i wouldn't think they'd be allowed to badger you like this

they certainly can't hassle a pregnant woman to confirm when she's going on maternity leave until a certain time scale (and certainly not before she's conceived   ) so i'd be tempted to tell them to wind their necks in


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

hi Nicola

You do not need to give 28 days, only what you are able to give but obviously they'd prefer 28 days. You need to give your employer the matching certificate within 7 days but there is no set period of notice - just as a pregnant woman can't be sure she'd make it to her due date. I think the 28 days bit you are referring to is if you need to change the start day.

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Parents/Moneyandworkentitlements/WorkAndFamilies/Adoptionrightsintheworkplace/DG_10029406

What you called "adoption allowance" is actually "Statutory adoption pay". Adoption allowance is an additional payment that SOME children get (difficult to place ones or if the adoptive parents are means tested).

Hope that helps a little

bx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

thankyou so much for your advice, will try and chill out a bit more now.
will just tell him to read the facts and see for himself that i don't have to give alot of notice if i'm not able.
thanks again, nicola x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya nicola

what a shower of pr*ts ur work sound. i kept my work informed with what was happening all along the way, but kept stressing 'nothing was def'. we had our matching panel and then i never returned as the girls came home 2 weeks from that date....with intro's in between the fortnight.    i think if ur open(ish) with them then the should hopefully b a bit more flexible.  x x x x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

HI

When we were officially linked I wrote a letter to my boss saying 'based on the right result at matching panel on x date, I would be planning on starting adoption leave from y date'.  I had to use holiday up so was able to have 2 weeks annual leave for intros and SAP started the day DS moved in.

I left work 6 days after MP and met DS 2 days later but work had about 8 weeks notice of my plans.

Employers can't treat you like that and they need to read up by the sounds of it.

OT x


----------



## Fabulous Lady Lumps (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi,

Looks like you've had loads of good advice but just wanted to say that as well as fast moving 'match to bringing home' there are also really slow ones. We got matched two weeks ago but because of issues with introductions etc we won't go to panel until Sept and bring them home end Sept so sometimes so sometimes it takes longer than you'd think.

I think its naughty your company are hassling you, you aren't clairvoyant so how can you know.


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Thankyou so much for your replies. Have decided not too worry about it till it happens now (lol, like thats gonna happen).
If they get funny they can sack me cause my future family is more important to me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

Late to this - but even if they sack you - you should still be entitled to SAP if you've worked there for the qualifying period!!

Bop


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Sweets  - just wanted to send you hugs xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks beebee x


----------

